# MSI Mainboard Bios Update



## Nokiezilla (6. Mai 2019)

Seid gegrüßt liebe Community,

ich habe mir eben einen neuen PC zusammengestellt & bestellt und habe dann direkt vor, mein MB zu updaten. Es handelt sich dabei um das "B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC".
Da ich dies jedoch noch nie gemacht habe, eine kurze Frage hierzu. Gehe ich einfach auf Support fuer  B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland und lade mir die oberste, also die aktuellste Version runter, oder brauche ich auch noch andere? Sprich, beinhaltet die aktuellste Version alles von den Vorgänger, oder handelt es sich in diesem Falle "nur" um den Support für die neuen kommenden AMD Prozessoren, wie es da steht? Bin nämlich etwas verunsichert.
Treiber ist nehme ich an klar? OS auswählen und praktisch alles was es dort gibt installieren, oder?

Edit.: Ach und ich habe mir 2x 8GB DDR4 G.Skill 3200mhz RipJaws V mitbestellt in Kombination mit dem Ryzen 2600x, ich nehme an ich muss im BIOS was umändern damit diese die volle Leistung erreichen oder zumindest 3000mhz? Wenn ja, was genau? Ist mir etwas Neuland und meine erste AMD CPU seit 16 Jahren.

Vielen dank schon mal!

LG


----------



## evilgrin68 (6. Mai 2019)

Nimm die Version 7B85v14. Die Neuesten sind (vielleicht) noch nicht ganz ausgereift. Lade die Datei runter, entpacke sie auf einen USB Stick und führe das Update über das BIOS aus.

Das RAM kannst du über das Laden des XMP/DOCP Profils einstellen. Die Einstellungen die nötig sind, übernimmt das BIOS dann automatisch. Das ganze am Besten nach einem BIOS Update.

Treiber solltest du den aktuellen AMD Chipsatztreiber und deinen passenden Grafikkartentreiber installieren. Immer von der entsprechenden Webseite und nicht von beiliegenden DVDs. Den Rest macht Windows 10 sehr verlässlich selber.


----------



## Nokiezilla (6. Mai 2019)

Ich danke dir vielmals.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. Mai 2019)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Nimm die Version 7B85v14. Die Neuesten sind (vielleicht) noch nicht ganz ausgereift. Lade die Datei runter, entpacke sie auf einen USB Stick und führe das Update über das BIOS aus.
> 
> Das RAM kannst du über das Laden des XMP/DOCP Profils einstellen. Die Einstellungen die nötig sind, übernimmt das BIOS dann automatisch. Das ganze am Besten nach einem BIOS Update.
> 
> Treiber solltest du den aktuellen AMD Chipsatztreiber und deinen passenden Grafikkartentreiber installieren. Immer von der entsprechenden Webseite und nicht von beiliegenden DVDs. Den Rest macht Windows 10 sehr verlässlich selber.




persönlich bin ich der Meinung - Was einem Monat nach Veröffentlichung nicht wieder zurückgezogen wurde kann installiert werden


----------

